# Using Bluegills For Bait .. Legal/Not Legal ???



## Tadpole

I know this has probably been asked before several times along the line but i need the answer cleared up for good ... is it legal to use live or cut bluegills for bait ? 
I have got a "YES" and a "NO" depending on who i have asked. Just want to be sure so that if i get checked and have a bucket of gills and one on each of my lines i don't get in any trouble.
Some of you more experienced guys clear this issue up for me please

Thanks


----------



## flathunter

Yes yes yes yes.


----------



## bigjohn513

yes as long as you catch them by legal methods...and a cast net is not a legal method...lol


----------



## misfit

LOL,jack.i wish the dnr would make it more clear in the regs,so we don't have to keep going through this   

tadpole,read this.it should help some.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29450&highlight=regs


----------



## Tadpole

Sorry guys, just wanted to make sure ... Thanks for the info and YES they should make it more clear !!!


----------



## flathunter

no problem tadpole


----------



## catfishhunter33

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
:T


----------



## bigjohn513

chris the answer is still yes...you got the bait through legal means


----------



## Fishman

catfishhunter33 said:


> if i work at a hatchery
> and i take bait from
> there
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> then is it legal
> 
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> to use it
> whereever
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> just curios



Yes
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
It's legal
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
If you want to be extra safe, keep the receipt.
-
-
-
-
-
-
Why are we doing this?
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## mrfishohio

Please knock it off with all the unnecessary spacing, I have to scroll too much with my....ahh....ummmm......casting hand.


----------



## bill_gfish

Not sure if it has been said and I don't feel like scrolling a mile up screen but the fish has to be indigenous of the waters you are fishing as well.

bill


----------



## mrfishohio

I don't think so Billy...that's what also came up & there was some debate from between a DNR officer and the DNR themselves. Misfit cleared it up at the time. 
I'm sure he will pipe in with the correct ruling one way or the other.
PS: Misfit, your link isn't working as posted...please try again.
Funny, it does when I copy & paste it ?
Link(click)


----------



## mrfishohio

Might be a technical thing where you may use them as bait, but not release them into another body of water when done.


----------



## Ken G

The State of Indiana allows the use of any game fish to be used for bait as long as it was caught on a hook and line and meets any minimum size requirements. Whenever I launch the boat when the Bass tournaments are weighing in I always ask for a bag of 14" largemouths for bait since they are releasing them anyway. It's usually good for a couple of chuckles from the crowd.


----------



## misfit

the way i understand it,and what was explained to me,is the bait does not have to be indigenous to the water you're fishing,but to the state of ohio.goldfish and other species are not indigenous to all waters,but are legal in any waters.if not,baitshops would not be allowed to sell them.and the dnr would have a field day citing all those who use them


----------



## mrfishohio

> allows the use of any game fish


 But* NOT * live shad anywhere except in Brookville Lake  
I think all the regs ask that you dump out your minnows not in the water....


----------

